# Belated Thank You



## Seattleblu (Jul 28, 2006)

To all tandem riders - I just wanted to say - *Thanks!* - for providing a great wheel to follow on the flats.

On several occasions over the years, I've had many miles riding fast on the flats that never would've happened without a tandem to follow. I know I'm not a alone. You guys rock. You can take my wheel anytime on the climbs .

A few weeks ago, I had a tandem come around me on my regular Saturday ride and just barely caught their wheel to hang on for few fast miles. At they end, I thanked them and they replied, "good job for keeping up"...

Here's to you!!! :thumbsup:


----------

